# Do the gals here have a favorite seat?



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

I would like to buy my GF a new seat, as she is always sore after long rides, but honestly do not know where to begin. Are there seats here which are favs of many women? This is for her road bike BTW.

TIA


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

my wife swears by the specialized body geo. for women. i have noticed it has improved her stamina on longer rides (she rides road as well)


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

ferday said:


> my wife swears by the specialized body geo. for women. i have noticed it has improved her stamina on longer rides (she rides road as well)


And she is not sore after long rides? My fiancee is always sore after rides of 30 miles or more, but is not the type to help me out if she thinks I will be spending money one her.....part of the reason why I love her, but it can be frustrating too, especially when she is in pain.

We have a biking trip to CO planned this summer, and I would like to make sure she has a comfortable seat for that too.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

pretty sad when the women's lounge is men asking women questions for their female SO...and men answering the question based on what their female SO uses...no offense guys...just observing the lack of female in this lounge...  

I'd answer, but I only ride my xc bike on the road if I have to...no road bike here...


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

likely tons of "what's your favorite saddle" posts in the archives...

every butt is different, so what I like may be hated by another.

that said, I have the Terry Men's Fly on all my bikes. Road and Mtb.


----------



## rocknrollbarbie (Dec 12, 2005)

Why dont you look at this thread?

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=158239


----------



## Sweet Thing (Dec 30, 2004)

*Here's one I wouldn't recommend ...*

That is, unless she wants to be seen riding what looks to be remarkably like a dildo in public. The picture doesn't quite do it justice, it's even worse "in person," I promise.


----------



## sheilar (Jan 21, 2005)

Road - since 2000 I've been swearing by the Avocet 02 Ti for women
Mtb multiday/endurance events - Terry Womens Butterfly Ti
Mtb technical/recreational - WTB Though they no longer make the saddle I currenly use, I would recommend the Speed She Team


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

sheilar said:


> Road - since 2000 I've been swearing by the Avocet 02 Ti for women
> Mtb multiday/endurance events - Terry Womens Butterfly Ti
> Mtb technical/recreational - WTB Though they no longer make the saddle I currenly use, I would recommend the Speed She Team


Thanks much for the recs. I will have to look into some(and avoid others that some have warned about), as we are planning a weeklong mtn biking trip to Colorado this summer, and I want her to be comfortable.

Many thanks.


----------



## mwolfson (Sep 29, 2005)

*Seat for road bike*

I got a road bike this May (Specialized Dolce Elite - it is beautiful). first road bike since I was about 12 and we called them 10-speeds ;-)
at any rate, the bike came with the Body Geometry Diva (it's gray in colour and very plush). This is the best seat I have ever ridden on. I mostly ride mtn bikes (15 years or so). This seat is too wide for a mountain bike but it just awesoem for the road bike. Every time you sit on it for the first time, you think plush... the longest ride i've doen on the road bike is not super long - maybe 50-60 miles - but my butt did ok.
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=12956
Maureen


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

brianthebiker said:


> I would like to buy my GF a new seat, as she is always sore after long rides, but honestly do not know where to begin. Are there seats here which are favs of many women? This is for her road bike BTW.
> 
> TIA


for road bike stuff, try the team estrogen forum, www.teamestrogen.com


----------



## Lemonhead (Jan 31, 2004)

*Fizik Aliante*

My new road bike came with a Fizik Aliante saddle and it's by far the most comfortable saddle I've ever ridden. I used to have a Terry Butterfly Ti on my old road bike but I ended up hating it. The Terry was quite comfortable when you first sit on it, but the mushiness and cushiness of the saddle caused more problems with rubbing, chafing, and pressure in the wrong areas than ever during longer rides. I'm relatively lightweight, but I would kinda begin to "sink" into the saddle as I rode and it wasn't a good thing.

I now swear by the Aliante, so much that I'm looking to replace the Selle Italia Flite Gel on my mountain bike with it.



brianthebiker said:


> I would like to buy my GF a new seat, as she is always sore after long rides, but honestly do not know where to begin. Are there seats here which are favs of many women? This is for her road bike BTW.
> 
> TIA


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Sweet Thing said:


> That is, unless she wants to be seen riding what looks to be remarkably like a dildo in public. The picture doesn't quite do it justice, it's even worse "in person," I promise.


LOL!

My sister has one and thinks it's the greatest. I wonder if she's noticed its resemblance....

Kathy :^)


----------



## Ly Ly (Jul 9, 2005)

*Terry Butterfly Ti*

I love my Terry Butterfly Ti saddle! It's really comfortable and pretty light. It's designed specifically for a woman's geometry / build. Ly Ly


----------



## maplegirlie (Feb 17, 2005)

*Specialized BG Dolce Women's Saddle*



brianthebiker said:


> I would like to buy my GF a new seat, as she is always sore after long rides, but honestly do not know where to begin. Are there seats here which are favs of many women? This is for her road bike BTW.
> 
> TIA


I have a mt. bike and really like the Specialized Women's BG Dolce Saddle.

Based on some of the other responses in this thread, I believe it's the Specialized Body Geometry Dolce because it's got a "BG" logo on it.

It came with the bike (a Specialized Epic). I don't know if it would be good for a road bike or not.

My beau tried to buy me a saddle once (I don't know why. He was well aware of how much I liked that seat. I was shameless in my praise of it.)

He installed this "gift" -- a Terry - I don't recall which one -- on my bike. I rode it in the parking lot at the trailhead for 30 seconds and knew I didn't like it. He immediately put my old BG Dolce back on.

The only thing I dislike about the Dolce is if you push the seat back too far -- i.e., toward the rear wheel -- the pointy-end/nose slopes down, and I feel like I am sliding forward. There doesn't seem to be a way to adjust that on this seat (mine is a 2003 or '04).

On another note -- it might be good to find out what kind of soreness your GF has -- "sit bone" soreness or chafing soreness? Maybe the seat is not the (only) solution. ??


----------



## Catherine (Jan 28, 2006)

I had a Terry Freedom (something like that) and it literally rubbed me raw! I put it on the bike I just traded in, so I didn't have to try to sell it. "Yeah, it's supposed to be a great seat for a woman, but it just wore a hole on my crotch!" My last seat was a Specialized women's bg too, and I really liked it. My new Specialized came with a seat that seems to be working just as well. I don't know what to do with 2 seats at once. Never happened before, in the last 8 years.

Catherine


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

brianthebiker said:


> I would like to buy my GF a new seat, as she is always sore after long rides, but honestly do not know where to begin. Are there seats here which are favs of many women? This is for her road bike BTW.
> 
> TIA


as others have said, every @ss is different and what works for me might be h3ll for your gf.

that said, my favorite saddle is the Serfas Arc Dual Density Pro women's saddle. unfortunately, it's no longer made (they replaced it with the DD Pro women's saddle but the design is different) but occasionally you can find them on ebay. i've got it on almost all my bikes - 2 road, 2 mtn, 1 commuter - and have done rides as long as 9+ hrs on it.

rt


----------



## flypony74 (Feb 21, 2006)

Is there an online shop that actually has a GOOD selection of women's saddles, and good prices? I want to browse and compare before making a decision, but I'm hvaing a hard time finding any selection.


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

*ha ha ha*



flypony74 said:


> Is there an online shop that actually has a GOOD selection of women's saddles, and good prices? I want to browse and compare before making a decision, but I'm hvaing a hard time finding any selection.


welcome to our world 

try pricepoint, performance...your ususal discount outfitters. I always hunt like a hound for deals, they are pretty scattered IMO.


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

I liked the MTB Speed She...I tried several others, but the MTB was the most comfortable for me. A bike seat is a very individual choice, kind of hard to purchase one for someone else.

Maybe buy one for your girlfriend, include the receipt and a trip to the bike shop to let her try out all the different choices?


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

That's too freakin' funny about the pink saddle. I was just about to get my seat replaced on my commuter bike. Apparently you can't fix a rip with those vinyl heat patches (which don't work like they do on TV I'm told.)


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Christine said:


> That's too freakin' funny about the pink saddle. I was just about to get my seat replaced on my commuter bike. Apparently you can't fix a rip with those vinyl heat patches (which don't work like they do on TV I'm told.)


duct tape. you can fix anything with duct tape.

rt - if it can't be fixed with either duct tape or advil, it probably can't be fixed.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

cbharping said:


> I liked the MTB Speed She..


Me too. I like WTB saddles they fit well.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

So I got a replacement saddle out of the leftover-saddle box, and it's some Italian thing with plastic sides to protect the seat should it fall on the ground or scrape against a wall or whatever. It's skinnier than the old one, but it shouldn't make a difference.

When I walked into the LBS, I noticed a splash of PINK on the wall- it's that Terry saddle that was posted above!  I had to laugh while telling the shop owner, "Hey, I just read about these.....I heard, uh, that they're.......new."


----------



## MtbGirl32 (Jul 15, 2004)

Ly Ly said:


> I love my Terry Butterfly Ti saddle! It's really comfortable and pretty light. It's designed specifically for a woman's geometry / build. Ly Ly


I have the Terry as well, but the seat without the butterfly on it... my fiance bought it for me, I absolutely love it. Very comfy.


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

MtbGirl32 said:


> I have the Terry as well, but the seat without the butterfly on it... my fiance bought it for me, I absolutely love it. Very comfy.


Thanks for all the suggestions. But in looking into this, I find that few stores have a good selection of women's seats......so this brings up another question: how do you gals determine what seat is good for you with such a limited selection? Do you do mail order and take the chance w/o trying it out?


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

brianthebiker said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. But in looking into this, I find that few stores have a good selection of women's seats......so this brings up another question: how do you gals determine what seat is good for you with such a limited selection? Do you do mail order and take the chance w/o trying it out?


For what it's worth, I have absolutely no idea how chicks ride in "women's" saddles. They're big, they're wide, and they belong on a tractor, not a bike.

I ride a high performance men's saddle, with a cut out for the privates.


----------



## MtbGirl32 (Jul 15, 2004)

TVC15 said:


> For what it's worth, I have absolutely no idea how chicks ride in "women's" saddles. They're big, they're wide, and they belong on a tractor, not a bike.
> 
> I ride a high performance men's saddle, with a cut out for the privates.


The saddle that I have is not wide at all... and there is a cut out.. not sure whysince it's for women, but whatever. I love it. I purposely requested that he not buy me a wide seat... after all, what hidden meaning would be in that??  

It's a Terry Butterfly, it has "CrMo" on the saddle instead of the little butterfly.


----------



## kmoodymz3 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm looking for a new saddle too. I just discovered that Terry has a 30 day guarantee, no questions asked for saddles. Not too many places will take a saddle back after it's been ridden for a few weeks. Going to give the new Firefly a try. 
Karen


----------



## akdeluxe (May 16, 2004)

Christine said:


> So I got a replacement saddle out of the leftover-saddle box, and it's some Italian thing with plastic sides to protect the seat should it fall on the ground or scrape against a wall or whatever. It's skinnier than the old one, but it shouldn't make a difference.
> 
> When I walked into the LBS, I noticed a splash of PINK on the wall- it's that Terry saddle that was posted above!  I had to laugh while telling the shop owner, "Hey, I just read about these.....I heard, uh, that they're.......new."


 Your avitar is kinda funny!


----------



## newTruth06 (Feb 4, 2006)

I just recently put together a new Ellsworth Truth and put the WTB Diva saddle on it and I LOVE IT! I don't mean, yea, it's okay, I mean truely love it. My husband was worried because it's so small and narrow but I've ridden four days a row all mountain 15+ miles each day and NO chafing, NONE, no soreness nothing! It's a dream come true. I used to have the Julianna Furtaldo saddle for the longest time (by Race day) and thought I loved it. It worked well then I got a Redline singlespeed and the redline seat had the love channel in it. It was better than the JF saddle but still after a couple days of riding I would still get sore. But this is THE ONE! I highly recommend this one!


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Specialized Dolce...lasted me a long time and still comfy


----------



## triscuit (Apr 26, 2004)

I am in the process of switching all my saddles from WTB Speed Shes to Specialized Body Geometry saddles. I had gone through 4-5 saddles before settling on the WTBs, but then I bought a Specialized Epic in December and realized how uncomfortable I had been on the speed she, especially on my road bike because the saddle on the Epic just felt SO MUCH BETTER. The Epic came with a Rival 130mm, which is the narrowest they make. I was really surprised because I have really wide hips, so I just assumed that I needed a wider saddle, like most women's are. It turned out that while my hips are really wide, my sit bones are not, they are actually pretty narrow. I went into a shop that has one of the specialized measuring tools and measured my sit bones. I now have a brand new Specialized Jett 143mm on my road bike and it really isolates the sit bones. (The more arrow a position you sit in, the wider the saddle should be, so 130mm is right for mtb, but 143 is right for road, for me) It is a little uncomforable right now, but I think that is because I have been putting so much weight on my soft tissue that my sit bones have to get used to the weight. My next purchase is a Specialized saddle for my commuter bike and single speed. You can check out all the Specialized saddles available on Specialized website.


----------



## johnnychimpo (Sep 6, 2005)

athalliah said:


> welcome to our world
> 
> try pricepoint, performance...your ususal discount outfitters. I always hunt like a hound for deals, they are pretty scattered IMO.


Nice Fibonacci Sequence in your signature. Mathmatics is the language of nature...LOL
0,1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 13, 21, 34, 55, 89, 144, 233, 377....


----------

